# Naruto Fanarts Gallery and Fansites Recommendations



## Mizura (Jan 20, 2006)

Edit: The most recent versions of my fanart recs can be found on my Livejournal account, so please just use the following link instead.

​


----------



## Sho (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the links.  I didn't know about alot of them and I have been looking for some good Sasori/Akatsuki as well as Neji fanarts as well, so this helps immensely.  I particularly like that you put the names of the characters shown next to many of the sites (that Hiro Setsuna site is just awesome), since it helps I don't have to click every link.

There's just so many sites though, to really browse through them all right now, but the ones I saw so far are good.  I'll have to look through the others when I have the time.  Anyways, thanks again!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh cool.  So now the fruits of your labor are finally done.  This is another great idea from you and will definately help everyone out infefinately.  Great work indeed, and thanks too.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Jan 20, 2006)

This is a great idea Miz-chan, and you put a lot of effort into it! I am going to stick this thread so that all may see it and enjoy it ^______^


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 20, 2006)

wow, thats a massive list of art sites  

The amount of time it took you to do this really paid off (for the rest of us at least XD)
Thanks for organizing it all .n___n.


----------



## Ruri (Jan 21, 2006)

Some personal favorites:


*Spoiler*: _Fanart Sites_ 




Closed Orbit
[D-W] Mai-HiME - Amai Himegoto Nikaime[English]
_Blood_The_Last_Vampire.avi.torrent"]LINK

[D-W] Mai-HiME - Amai Himegoto Nikaime[English]
[D-W] Mai-HiME - Amai Himegoto Nikaime[English]

*Link Removed* 
Offlimits
Vapir No2 
Neji fanart 
_Blood_The_Last_Vampire.avi.torrent"]LINK
_Blood_The_Last_Vampire.avi.torrent"]LINK
[D-W] Mai-HiME - Amai Himegoto Nikaime[English]
[D-W] Mai-HiME - Amai Himegoto Nikaime[English]

[D-W] Mai-HiME - Amai Himegoto Nikaime[English]
Link removed
*Link Removed*
[D-W] Mai-HiME - Amai Himegoto Nikaime[English]
Neji fanart
Neji fanart


_Blood_The_Last_Vampire.avi.torrent"]LINK


Closed Orbit
_Blood_The_Last_Vampire.avi.torrent"]LINK
[D-W] Mai-HiME - Amai Himegoto Nikaime[English]
Closed Orbit

Link removed


Link removed
_Blood_The_Last_Vampire.avi.torrent"]LINK

Neji fanart
Neji fanart
Neji fanart
Link removed

this

Link removed
Link removed

Link removed
Offlimits
Offlimits
Closed Orbit
Link removed
[D-W] Mai-HiME - Amai Himegoto Nikaime[English]
Link removed
Link removed

[D-W] Mai-HiME - Amai Himegoto Nikaime[English]


----------



## nwoppertje (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome, Meh! You're the awesomest! 

Here are some other DA-sites I would like to rec:


*Spoiler*: __ 




 (LeeXGaa)
LINK (DeiXGaa, SasoriXDei, NaruXGaa, Gaara, Sasori, Deidara)
 (famous from the 'True Naruto Style'-flashies, and funky Kankurou comics)
 (Oekaki's, Gaara, Deidara etc.)
 (LeeXGaa (also much Beyblade-related pairing-fanart, though)
 (not only Naruto-fanart though, but the ones in it are awesome)
Link removed (GaaXLee-cracks, Gaara, a lot of funny things)
 (Gaara etc.)
 (LeeXGaa, Gaara, Lee etc.)
 (not all Naruto-related, but definately worth to take a look at)
 (Lotsa Lee, some Gaara....the same Stonewalker from NF, yeah, she's awesome)
 (The Naruto-pin ups! ^^)
 (recently not much Naruto-fanart, but just check out his gallery )
LINK (comic/doujin-artist, lotsa Neji-comics)
Link removed (LeeXGaa)
LINK (not only Naruto fanart, but there are some nice ones in her gallery)
 (new account of noody666, more Narutofanart )
 (Gaara, Temari, Sakura...a lot!)
LINK (a.k.a. Celess19 from NF, awesome Gaara's, NaruXGaa)

Mai-HiME Specials 13-16 (a.k.a Amidamaru on NF (if I'm correct), detailed colourings, awesome Naruto-art)

Yeah...I kinda like LeeXGaa/GaaXLee


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 23, 2006)

Do I?  

I don't think this DA was mentioned (not sure): 

has some Naruto stuff in there with the most beautiful character movement ever <3


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 25, 2006)

A LOT of people I know use it XD they don't go to the forums, but they think you're God XDDD *bows*

word about this is spreading

If only photobucket had a search-box


----------



## Mizura (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Stoney!  Though they do realize that I'm a girl, right?  Not that that really matters. XP Starting tomorrow, I'll be gone for two weeks so I won't be able to take care of any problems with the gallery. Just warning everyone. In the meantime, have fun!


----------



## batanga (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow, this´s great.

Thanks!


----------



## darklinnah (Jan 25, 2006)

Lotsa great artworks in the gallery. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 25, 2006)

^ The point of the gallery is not the artworks, but the links provided with each. ^^; This is my way of helping people locate great artists and galleries.

I'm cleaning up some of the spam I've left in this thread by the way. It'd help the recs by others stand out a bit more.


----------



## nwoppertje (Jan 25, 2006)

Some more recs for ya! 

this -NaruXGaa (mild Shounen-ai/kissing), Naruto, Gaara 

 -Gaara, some other Narutofanart (<-Insane skillz :amazed, previously the link didn't work for some people, but this one works at least...on my computer)


----------



## Mizura (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the sites!  Added them to the "misc recs by others" section. Though that second site Still doesn't work for me, all the links appear as just text. :S

Edit: oh wait, nevermind. I can just access the image links through the page source.  Lovely fanarts!


----------



## pi321 (Feb 12, 2006)

very very very very awesome


----------



## オダギリジョー (Feb 17, 2006)

That's awesome!
How much time do you spend looking for it?


----------



## Sho (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a question.  Is there any place where you have found Uchiha Mikoto fanarts?  I can't for the life of me seem to find any..


----------



## Mizura (Mar 2, 2006)

idnar.deviantart.com has a lovely fanart of Uchiha Mikoto and chibi Sasuke and a lovely stand-alone black and white Mikoto. Your next best bet is with sites dealing with the Uchiha family as a whole. Team 7 - greater than the sum of its parts has an Uchiha family fanart here: this . I'll check my own folders to see if there are more.



> How much time do you spend looking for it?


Too much. =\

Edit: The last one I have is from . It's pregnant Mikoto with young Itachi. 

I don't remember any other ones though. At least, other exceptional ones.


----------



## Rinali (Mar 14, 2006)

damn, great links. and I realised it today. must check them out.


----------



## ralfsmith (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh its very interesting. Could you provide me more information ?

ann@digitalhardcore.u


----------



## Hated (Apr 25, 2006)

yeeey ^^
tanks for the links ^^
they were prety good *o*


----------



## Kazuya Okinawa (May 1, 2006)

I luv them all! I think you are an Elite artist as myself.


----------



## Mizura (May 12, 2006)

^ ... huh?  

I've rearranged the site recs by category now by the way! ^^ Added a few sites, but not many. I've included the Japanese recs into the new main section, but I'm too lazy to do the same with all the DA recs. x_x Ah well.


----------



## Gambitz (May 15, 2006)

hey do u have any fansite recomendations for drunk lee fan art or gallery's please


----------



## master_lee (May 19, 2006)

there are great     good job


----------



## Mizura (May 19, 2006)

^ You're welcome. 



> hey do u have any fansite recomendations for drunk lee fan art or gallery's please


Unfortunately not.  Lee fanart is rare enough as it is (at least on the Japanese side). On the Deviantart side, I've come across a few drunk Lee fanarts, but nothing noteworthy. After a new quick Deviantart search I only found these:

[orz]_Kamisama_Kazoku_-_03_.avi


Most Lee fanarts are sober Lees. Sorry.


----------



## Gambitz (May 19, 2006)

^thanks for trying


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, all the fan art is great.   Thanks for the links!


----------



## xcelestialx (Jul 21, 2006)

hihi, erm, i wanted to askd, can we use the pictures in those websites for graphics? i want to find nice pictures but i dont know where to find...


----------



## waster (Jul 23, 2006)

u r doing great job


----------



## summon123 (Aug 17, 2006)

wow thats alot


----------



## JLkillerZ (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow, Thanks for the list.


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 13, 2006)

woot. Very neat set of links. *raids one of the links and save all teh pretty pics*

Thank you for finding and organizing the links to the fanarts. It really helps me in finding good stocks


----------



## SunnyxShine (Oct 16, 2006)

OMG THANK YOU~!!!

THIS IS AWESOME~!!!


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all the wonderful fanart links. It will keep me busy for some time.


----------



## 記憶 (Nov 26, 2006)

*MASSIVE LIST!!! OMG!! GAA! BLE KA! KAZA!* good job! lol


----------



## Phoenix07 (Dec 5, 2006)

cool i like it


----------



## TenshiSmile (Dec 9, 2006)

nice idea for posting the Fanart sites~ you can check my farart site too you guys hope u enjoy it~ it's about Itachi and some of sasuke pics too~ =) *TenshiSmile*


----------



## WoAh (Dec 17, 2006)

this is awesome thanks


----------



## ninjaofshadows (Jan 20, 2007)

does anyone have any good self-drawn pictures of any naruto charecters?


----------



## Saya (Apr 14, 2007)

I recommend


----------



## theredfox12 (Apr 16, 2007)

i am new what about my deviants


----------



## aedai (Apr 17, 2007)

is there a fansite which has any images of karin or suigetsu?


----------



## Johnokage (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the links everyone.


----------



## ICEDEAD2 (May 5, 2007)

first picture on:


----------



## sakura san (May 12, 2007)

*oh...my...god*

OMG THAT WAS SOO AWSOME MAN 
I WISH 
I DIDN'T HAVE TO LEFT HANDS :amazed MAYBE COULD MAKE FAN ART FOR MY NEW COMIC!!!!!!!!!!!! :amazed


----------



## VENOMSGOD101 (May 12, 2007)

cool man i love fan art


----------



## sakura san (May 12, 2007)

*uhhhhhh*

those pics are kinda how do i say it odd


----------



## Haku (May 12, 2007)

nice work


----------



## kabutomaru? (Jun 17, 2007)

*DEVIANT ART!!!!!!!!!!!!*

i think that deviantart.com is the best fan art website out there, but its not only for naruto but for other anime.
My favorite is Imaginee's horse.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 17, 2007)

Just dropping by to say that I've updated a part in my guide:

 to be precise.

Mostly, it adds information on how to navigate the search function by date range. It's handy for finding new fanarts.


----------



## shino52 (Jul 19, 2007)

damn a lot of links in this thread, good shit


----------



## ItachiMadara14 (Aug 2, 2007)

*boo*

nice i like


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 26, 2007)

mizura thanks for the links


----------



## stewiexo (Aug 29, 2007)

ohhh thats well good 

...... LOL!


----------



## Namin? (Sep 14, 2007)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## nsu (Sep 20, 2007)

waaaaoooo cool thanx


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 20, 2007)

Links...more of them!!!


----------



## Zack (Nov 12, 2007)

Here's Sasuke is here and Gaara


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 23, 2007)

wow these are some great fan art sites


----------



## xuzumakihinataX (Nov 25, 2007)

wow..thaanks for the linkz!!


----------



## Spazzy (Nov 25, 2007)

Awesome sites! Thanks for the links!


----------



## MBX7 (Dec 24, 2007)

waaaaaaaaaw 
thanks
very very very good


----------



## freaklovesgaara (Jan 5, 2008)

rinali's pretty good


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jan 5, 2008)

I need a site (or sites) with decent pairing fanarts (primarily OroAnko, that is teh pwn). That is NOT explicit BTW. Photobucket tended to be ignorant of a few KakaSaku doujin (tho it wasn't too bad) and Imageshack? DON'T EVEN BOTHER >___________<


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 11, 2008)

cool, thanks for the links


----------



## Karsh (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you so much for all the links Mizura! =)


----------



## LanWu (Feb 10, 2008)

wanna say thank you so much for all the great links!
They help me a lot in finding another naruto fan site 

thank you! you're great!


----------



## hellokittygun (Mar 28, 2008)

Look at ours!


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Suiryuudan (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks, really helpfull


----------



## Asriel (Jul 10, 2008)

I recommend this page here: . It's in Chinese, so you'll have to download the font system for "Asian fonts" or use a translator.

I find her work unimaginably good!!!


----------



## fuujin jutsu (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## sumita (Nov 10, 2008)

wow very Nice...Thank You for sharing here...


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2008)

I find it hard to believe that I never noticed this thread before. Excellent work Mizura, I really love the fanart sites that are provided. They stocks are simply amazing.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 4, 2008)

Mind if I post some other people's fanart?  Some of it doesn't get seen much, but is amazing...

Link removed



_Serenity_













_Serenity_


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow  they're pretty awesome  thnx!


----------



## animebutterfly (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Krix (Jun 14, 2009)

This is so helpful. pek


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 20, 2009)

a personal favorite don't know if it was linked before


----------



## Elle (Jun 20, 2009)

^_^ Have never seen this artist's work before - very nice style .  Thanks for the rec!


----------



## Kairi (Jun 21, 2009)

Ah ! Thanks e-nat, i'm in love with that Kurenai art right in there <3


----------



## Kage (Aug 29, 2009)

Wisdom said:


> I recommend this page here: . It's in Chinese, so you'll have to download the font system for "Asian fonts" or use a translator.
> 
> I find her work unimaginably good!!!



it is pretty good. too bad the artist needs to update their PB account 
thanks for the rec.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome thanks so much.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe I can't browse her/his site well..
But the album has official Naruto images and fanarts from other artists. 

Not the work of a single artist.


----------



## Shippochan (Jul 27, 2010)

Well I just go to deviantART lol.


----------



## angelababy (Aug 22, 2010)

I think it is and find the art page go to hand drawn type in zillidan-leba and you find my pics.


----------



## Nubloldabean (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow great topic


----------



## Shaikh (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks man very nice


----------



## Hiccup (Aug 28, 2012)

awesome links


----------



## Rikkudo Sennin (Oct 1, 2012)

i hope this is the right place for this or please tell me where


----------



## hokage418 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Great Naruto Painting video!*

Enjoy and share with other fans 

"We came to an agreement"


----------

